# London Coffee Festival - discount code



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

For those (like me) that missed out on Glenn's offer and still considering going to LCF I have found that you can get 2 tickets for £20, instead of £23, if you use the code LOVE14. I have just used it now and I believe it is valid until 6th of April.

R


----------

